# Cargill Right Now Onyx



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Okie Dokie, so since we moved from Phoenix, I have switched the goats over from Purina Goat Mineral to Cargill Right Now Onyx. It smells pretty terrible, but my girls are looking GREAT! I have many girls who are black, and they had started turning red in their hind legs due to deficiency, turns out the copper in the minerals they were getting weren't chelated (attached to other elements to aid in absorption). The Onyx mineral is the only one I've found with chelated copper. Now they are all looking great, full tails and black legs. 

Anyway, I highly recommend Onyx to anyone with fish tails and red hind leg hair 

Anyone else use this stuff??


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Where do you get it Nat?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I would LOVE to try it!

Same question as Tissie


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I got mine at Quality Supply here in Missoula.

http://www.cargillanimalnutrition.com/b ... #TopOfPage
that's the info

If you click "Contact Us" you can fill in the blanks and ask where you can find Right Now Onyx. That's what I did


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep.....I have put my guys on it, about a month ago......my local feed store ordered it for me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great.... thanks for the tip... it will help alot..... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm getting really frustrated to the point of :veryangry: 
I can't get Tractor Supply to order Onyx for me..the local Feed mill is boycotting Cargill for "allowing" TSC to carry their products and I just contacted Cargill to see if they DO KNOW of a dealer in my area that will co-operate :hair: 

I do have mine on Sweetlix meat maker..just to try it and see, I switched from the Golden Blend by Hoeggars to Manna Pro because MP is a grey mineral...no added iron due to iron causing malabsortion of copper and my property has PLENTY of iron as does my well water...the Sweetlix is temporary due to its red color and unless I see improvement, I'll go back to the grey mineral. I'm also getting up the nerve to copper bolus... :sigh: 

Why is it that when you want something that has done so well with others that you can't get it :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know fcnubian uses it

Liz have you tried to get Top Choice by Southern States? its a gray mineral and Southern States is in Gettysburg PA so it might be easy to find a place carrying it?? :shrug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I asked if it can be ordered and TSC said they arent sure....

I wonder why!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

My goats love Right Now onyx mineral!  And they look great on it to! Ive been feeding it for little over a year now.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cargill rep and I keep playing phone tag. hopefully we can get ahold of each other soon. I want those minerals!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> I know fcnubian uses it
> 
> Liz have you tried to get Top Choice by Southern States? its a gray mineral and Southern States is in Gettysburg PA so it might be easy to find a place carrying it?? :shrug:


I'll be checking into that, actually have been trying to find a dealer close by.
Thanks for letting me know about the Southern States.

Edited to ad :stars: :leap: :clap: I just received an email from Tom at Nutrena with contact info for an EXTREMELY LOCAL dealer...Just spoke to the lady on the phone and my 50# of Onx will be ordered and there in 3 weeks :stars: $27.50 for 50lbs.....MUCH more cost effective than the $10 per 8lbs that I've been paying for the Manna Pro. Yes...I am really excited to see if my black goats lose those red legs.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow Liz....that is a great price! I paid like $30 something for my 50lb bag. I have to say Elwood has never been more black in color.....it did take a while for my guys to take to it, but now they love it and I see them at the feeder everyday, I have to top off the feeder every couple of days......I am praying that now that they are eating the Onyx that the skin issues I have been having with Bones and Elwood will get better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After seeing the great results that all who have used them have had with their goats, I'm super excited to see if they work for mine...I do have a concern though...shouldn't the Calcium and Phosphorous ratio be 2:1? 
The label I saw had Calcium at 11.5 and Phosphorous at 10.0....is this ok to use with my boys?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow...I didn't think about it......these minerals were recommended to me by way of another forum and was told by many there that they use them for their boys.....I do make sure my boys get their AC and I watch for good pee streams every day. Never in my life have I paid more attention to pooping and peeing....lol!


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

We just ordered some Onyx too, I am expecting some good things out of it. Though, I will be keeping a close eye on the boyos too. We tried Bolus-ing this weekend...and it was bonkers. Never have we been so frustrated trying to get something down a critters throat! The sound of *crunchcrunch* has never made me facepalm more!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I will get before/after pics for you all when it warms up and I can shave everyone


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well....I DID IT! I have been extremely apprehensive about Copper Bolusing but after seeing alot of you here that do it and my bud Steph was so very helpful with showing me how she did her goats and was really generous too...now, the bad thing.....Binkey and Penny were the ONLY 2 who DID NOT roll it around and CHEW IT! I know I had them practically down their throats but Chief, Hank, Bootsie, Heidi and Bailey managed to crunch the capsule. Angel knew something was up and refused to even come to me for a cookie and I was not going to chase her down...which, even though she is white, softer than soft coat, how do I know that she is even deficient? Her tail isn't split either. Oh and since I filled the feeder with 8lbs of the Sweetlix 12 days ago...I'm needing to fill it again, guess thats a good thing that they're eating it but bad though because they must have really been deprived with the Manna Pro.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Liz....this time when I bolused my guys, I put the capsules in my hand with their treats which they inhale without chewing anyway and down they went and I did not hear any crunching! Congrats on bolusing!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone know how this compares to the Sprout brand goat mineral?
Can anyone give post the ingredient tag?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I found someone near me that sells this mineral. I bought some today and will fill feeders probably tomorrow with it. I hoping for awesome results. Cant wait to see if it does my herd good. lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is what the Onyx label says, they also have a calcium 13-15%, Phosphorus 8%, salt 14-16% magnesium 2ppm, copper 2500, iodine 200, manganese 4000, selenium 26, zinc 5000: vit A 100,000units/lb: vit D 10,000: Vit E 100 units/lb

No medication, 
there is also an emerald, Bronxe and Gold formula.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We copper bolused for the first time ever, after raising goats for 15 years, It went pretty well, but we have a lot of livestock experience, we used the black rubber tip that came with the copper boluses(copasure). It goes on the end of a drenching gun, You put 30 cc of water in the drenching gun and put the copper bolus in the rubber tip and put it in the back of their mouth and push the plunger and it all goes down, One of the does chewed up the copper bolus, the other onse swollowed it. 

Any one else try the black tip for the end of a drenching syringe?

We have been using a red mineral, for a while we used sweetlix, but our co-op stopped selling it and now we use the co-op brand, it is red colored, the goats love it, but from what I am reading on here the red in it is from a certain kind of iron, and it can interfer with copper obsorption. ???

We are looking into trying the Onyx, see how that goes.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the label info. Hell, I think *I* should be taking some of that. LOL.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

are you all just feeding this free choice? Ii'm not sure what to do as the label says consumption should not exceed ____ but it seems like they should know what's good for them...... I don't know.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

I just switched my girls over to the Cargill Right Now minerals and I am really happy with the results. At first I was only able to get the Emerald version, but the feed store ordered the Onyx for me so I have them on it now. The goats definitely like it a lot better than the Purina minerals I was feeding. A bag of the Purina would last me months and months because they would hardly touch the stuff.

Now, their coats are changing rapidly, their hair is growing in several shades darker than before so I can really see it working on them. Before, my red doe, Biker, was almost orange looking because the ends of her hair were split and curled up. Her new hair growth is a rich, mahogany color.

I also had two young does that were very undersized and just would not grow, they were over a year old and still smaller than some of my 7 month old kids. Since I bolused and switched to the Onyx minerals, they have finally started a new growth spurt and are putting on some height.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I talked to the Cargill rep also and she kept telling me that it wasn't for goats and i said people were using it for goats and having fantastic results, and I finally got her to order it. My goats were standoffish at first, but they love it now and their black coats are black now (i bolused them with copper too, before the babies arrived, so sometime last summer) I can't remember if TSC or Countrymax got it for me, if anyone cares I will go look it up. (I almost think it was Countrymax b/c i think they sent it to the wrong store and someone from the local store went and picked it up from the other end of town)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I filled the does feeder last week with the Onyx, they aren't as into it as they were the Manna Pro but the babies are going after it, I see them nibbling more than the girls, the boys will get it as soon as I can get their feeder up.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

My does dove into it right away, the bucks have never had much interest in minerals at all and wouldn't try it at first. I finally figured out how to make them eat them, I throw a handful of their feed on top of the mineral feeder each day and they can't help but eat the minerals while picking out the pellets.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Finally got my onyx today! I was a little afraid they wouldn't like it cause of some of the posts I read.......but they LOVE it!!!!!!! They each spent a few minutes at the feeder!! Yay!!! Now let's just pray for good results!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My goats have been without minerals for a few weeks and I am sitting on porcupine quills for the ONYX!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I've called Cargill at least 3 times and was supposed to be expecting a call back each time, but I haven't heard back... I would love to try it, but I don't know where to get it


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Hhhhhmmmm that's odd?? The rep for my area was very prompt, and nice. Can't remember if the site has a find a store search or not?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Try the link and see what you can find...

http://www.nutrenaworld.com/nutrena/whe ... /index.jsp


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

They just started carrying both the Cargill RightNow Emerald & the Rightnow Onyx minerals at our local Tractor Supply store. Now, the Emerald version they have has some sort of anti-fly medication in it so I don't know if it is safe for goats, but I use the Onyx anyway and it is non-medicated. I was already able to get it through a small local feedstore that was special ordering for me, but it is nice to have a second source just in case!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If you can't get it at TSC, try calling all your local feed stores and seeing which ones carry Nutrena products. They should be able to special order it for you.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Well after posting this a rep from a local feed store showed up at my house. He said he got my address from Facebook but I don't publicly post my personal info. Im glad that I'll be able to finally get some minerals just thought that was weird? Funny? Lol


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

That is wierd? scary maybe? :chin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is really weird that he showed up at your house. 

I will have to read what I am feeding. It is something new that a feed store told me about. It really sounds liek the same thing. I bought 3 50# bags anyway, and they love it.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Bebop said:


> Well after posting this a rep from a local feed store showed up at my house. He said he got my address from Facebook but I don't publicly post my personal info. Im glad that I'll be able to finally get some minerals just thought that was weird? Funny? Lol


Very creepy. Do you have his info? I'd contact someone above him and verify b/c what company would just send a rep to your house unannounced?

I have egg customers b/c i have a sign by the road. Usually the same ones over and over, but every now and then i get a new one. The other day i heard a vehicle in the driveway and the dog starts barking. I am shutting her into her crate like i usually do (b/c i worry she will try to scoot out the door) and the guy rings the bell and walks right in my house. It totally freaked me out, and I took care of him and sent him on his way but didn't know what to do, i don't normally invite people in my house except for people i know. (and i am only 5'2" and this guy was well over 6 ft, he was really old, but still............it flipped me out, esp since we had found out the very same day that we had a child molester move in nearby)

Needless to say, i now always LOCK the door while i'm at home alone.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I have tried to get our local Tractor Supply to get Right Now Onyx also, but they have some sign up sheet where so many requests need to be filed before they will stock it. 

Before I go through all the trouble of getting the Onyx, is Onyx or Sweetlix Meat Maker better ingredients wise?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I think it depends on who you talk to?? I have had people say they wouldn't feed Onyx, and then there are people who SWEAR by it? If you have strong opinions on what goes into your goats I would read label ingredients on line, and try to make a decision from there??
Sorry I can't be of anymore help.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Before I go through all the trouble of getting the Onyx, is Onyx or Sweetlix Meat Maker better ingredients wise?


Sweetlix has iron, which inhibits copper absorption (I experienced this with my goats!) Onyx is iron-free. We'll see how that goes. Onyx also has no sulfur.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm EXTREMELY pleased to be able to say that the Onyx has been getting eaten by all AND my black goats are BLACK!! My pygmy Hank has had a bald tail tip for quite awhile now and since he's been rehabing from Polio/Listeria the last 2 weeks and in his own area, that bald tip has shiny black hair growing on it!! Not one of my black goats have orange legs or hair tips, I did shave them over a month ago and what is growing in is as Black as coal :clap: :greengrin: 


I also went and picked up another 50# due to them eating more of it, I don't want to run out and Michelle at Drenkhans said to call and she'll order another couple sacks to have on hand when I need it as well as if theres any one in the area who would want it.
She's in Rural Valley PA.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Liz.....my boys have been on it for several months now and Elwood is so black he has a blue cast to his coat, Elwood has also always had elfie hooves, they are so much better now to and they are all very shiny.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My goats are starting to look really sleek and shiny! I like it, but I also want to feed kelp because it has no trace minerals.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

This is an old thread, but I'll revive it ;-) I just ordered my first bag of Cargill Right Now Onyx, I'm in TN and NO ONE would order it for me, so I called a dealer in NC, McCoy Feed, and they have ordered it and are shipping it to me  I'll let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep an eye on the tags. The RightNow is down to 2000ppm copper.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Our goats loved it. But it is hard for me to get, so I switched to another brand. The feed store in our area that is a CArgill dealer is a pain to work with. I hate to even give them my business.


----------

